# Just went to my lfs



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for looking everyone


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

can't see anything


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

C.D. said:


> can't see anything


I can see them just fine!!!!!!


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

cool bearded dragons. What fish do they sell?


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

I see them fine.. Nice pics..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

oscar119 said:


> cool bearded dragons. What fish do they sell?


Just the basic selection,Mollies guppies,feeders,some basic cichlids nothing special really.I only go to one shop for quality predatory fish!!!!!!Always has the nicest fish around/also has the price to go with it as well


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

I like the turte, the one bunny has a red eye :laugh:

A rhom bunny


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

LOL a rhomb bunny? 
nice pictures. im stopping up at the pet shop tomorrow. believe it or not...im buying a terrarium for my venus fly trap! sounds wierd for a plant right?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

six more posts and your to the big 2000, that sounds pretty cool for a venus fly trap :nod:


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah all you have to do is post as many pointless ass posts as boba fett does and you'll be great!

Kidding...

Anywho, Good quality pictures. I like that turtle as well, is it a map?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

moeplz said:


> Yeah all you have to do is post as many pointless ass posts as boba fett does and you'll be great!
> 
> Kidding...
> 
> Anywho, Good quality pictures. I like that turtle as well, is it a map?


ooohhhhh, them are fightin words








actually bobas always got something interesting or informative to add. the sick part is, all those 2000 some posts of his are worth while. the guys just THAT enthusiastic















heres to my boy boba


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

boba fett said:


> Yeah all you have to do is post as many pointless ass posts as boba fett does and you'll be great!
> 
> Kidding...
> 
> Anywho, Good quality pictures. I like that turtle as well, is it a map?


Thanks,And I have no Idea what kind of turtle he is.


----------

